# LOL!! or WTF?!? moments whlie fursuiting?



## pixthor (Jul 10, 2009)

I was wondering. What was your WTF!?!? or LOL moments while wearing your fursuit out in public? I just wanna know. I'm just bored.


----------



## Hodina (Jul 10, 2009)

Far before I knew what the fandom was, we were going on a family trip. Our car passed by what I now found out was MFF. I was like WTF in my carseat.


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 10, 2009)

I saw a fursuiter going to FWA in Downtown Atlanta trip and fall down like three steps that he did not see....I lul'd so hard and like 3 foxes ran over to help him.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 10, 2009)

Not in full fursuit, but once I dressed up as a werewolf for Halloween and got called a cat and a gorilla. >_<

Another time, me and my mate were wearing tail and ears at school. He has a blue and green cartoony styled tail. Someone asked if it was an alligator tail. 

WTF?


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 10, 2009)

I tried to be funny and pick up a log to lift over my head. It turned out this log was not as dead as it looked, so half way up I threw it down onto my own foot, and this somehow caused my head to fly off. 

I accomplished my goal to make people laugh so it was all good.

VVVV It was more the forward momentum after I dropped the heavy ass log on my own foot, that must have flung my head off. It was on video too, but I dare not release it to the net : (


----------



## Keirel (Jul 11, 2009)

Your head flew off after being hit by a log?


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 11, 2009)

i wore my cat suit to an adoption event for the cat rescue i foster for...and i freaked out like almost all the cats there


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 12, 2009)

I wore my suit to a store and small children hid behind the video shelves, yet secretly kept following me as I walked around. It was cute, I just wasn't sure what to do XD


----------



## pixthor (Jul 12, 2009)

More posts please.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 12, 2009)

If you would accept a really cute "awwww" moment I can link you once I take a video and put it up on Youtube.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 12, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If you would accept a really cute "awwww" moment I can link you once I take a video and put it up on Youtube.


Go ahead, be my guest.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 12, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Go ahead, be my guest.



This was a "WTF" moment for the Chinese Restaurant down in Pittsburgh, but it was also an "awwww" moment.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2-y12rYJxM

It is always a special thing to me to see the reaction of kids.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 12, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> This was a "WTF" moment for the Chinese Restaurant down in Pittsburgh, but it was also an "awwww" moment.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2-y12rYJxM
> 
> It is always a special thing to me to see the reaction of kids.



Nice. Pretty cool.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 12, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> This was a "WTF" moment for the Chinese Restaurant down in Pittsburgh, but it was also an "awwww" moment.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2-y12rYJxM
> 
> It is always a special thing to me to see the reaction of kids.




That was adorable! Also, I'd like to add, a very good example on how to act around children while you are in suit.

Oh, I have another. Before we got to the store I mentioned in my first story, we tried another store. It turned out it was being torn down(!!! damn economy!), which is what the worker there told us. The funny thing is, I addressed him directly, and he explained to me what was going on.

I was in suit.

He didn't react. At all. WTF XD

And on a sidenote, ohnoes I talk in suit occasionally. Bite me.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 12, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Nice. Pretty cool.



Thanks...some of my best moments in costume are when kids come around. Their reactions are often priceless.

I will say though one of the biggest LOL moments I had was when I was being a spotter for my best friend Zeke around Halloween. We were invited to go to this thing where kids are taught to play music and dance in a organized way...and the costume we had Zeke in was "Revan" which is a rather creepy costume...sort of like a crazed purple and green Maned Wolf.

The kids, instead of being terrified came en masse to group hug the scary monster. It was so funny.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 12, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> That was adorable! Also, I'd like to add, a very good example on how to act around children while you are in suit.
> 
> Oh, I have another. Before we got to the store I mentioned in my first story, we tried another store. It turned out it was being torn down(!!! damn economy!), which is what the worker there told us. The funny thing is, I addressed him directly, and he explained to me what was going on.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I take it very seriously my responsibilities when in suit. Kids are often afraid of people in a mascot or fursuit because it's a big scary animal thing that is towering over them.

If you get down to their size, and minimize your look as a threat they often stop being afraid and then get curious...and then they want a hug. It's fascinating to watch them go from terrified to happy and fearless.

Wow...that's always amazing when you get a person who acts like it's all normal. I remember seeing something like that when I went to a meet at someone's home and we took a fursuiter out, and into a Dollar Tree. The cashier acted like everything was completely normal even though a giant fox was passing him money from his snout to pay for a bottle of water.

You have to give Kudos to people able to keep a straight face like that.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, it's really important to have a good sense of yourself around kids. I did eventually get my picture taken with my little stalkers, their dad made them XD Once they found out I was friendly, they didn't want me to leaveXD

Much Kudos indeed. Also, you have to wonder what kind of stuff they see/go through to be so normal around things like that....


----------



## pixthor (Jul 12, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You have to give Kudos to people able to keep a straight face like that.



Yeah, but they probably saw someone in a fur suit before. Oh, well. Anymore moments like that you want to share?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 12, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Yeah, it's really important to have a good sense of yourself around kids. I did eventually get my picture taken with my little stalkers, their dad made them XD Once they found out I was friendly, they didn't want me to leaveXD
> 
> Much Kudos indeed. Also, you have to wonder what kind of stuff they see/go through to be so normal around things like that....



Aww...that's cool that you got a picture at the end.

But yeah...it's something that is so important to me. When you suit up you become a physical representation of the Furry Fandom. You don't screw it up.

That said for kids it's more than fantasy when they see fursuits and stuff. It's real to them. That is what makes it fun sometimes to be around them. They don't see many people in costume. They see walking stuffed animals. It's heaven for some kids I image to tag along with parents in a well run furry convention, or even around a event with mascots.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 12, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Yeah, but they probably saw someone in a fur suit before. Oh, well. Anymore moments like that you want to share?



Sometimes people just...they have this work ethic where they don't let anything throw them.

I do...have many stories.

When I was at AC I decided to use the underpass to get into the convention center. There was a cop car that slowed down and the cop started yelling at me to get over to the vehicle. I had no idea what he wanted and I knew I was not doing anything wrong but still...cops have that way of making you feel apprehensive.

I came up to the vehicle and the cop asked if he could take a picture. It was a major WTF for me. You acted all serious and stuff to get me over there just to take a picture? Afterwords I found it kind of funny.

EDIT: The AC before that I remember taking the elevator in the Omni up to the floor I was staying on. This lady was there, elite upper class type person, and it was so funny seeing her stick her nose up in the air and act all prissy. She had to ride with us several floors. 

When she joined the elevator it was hilarious the look on her face. She never said anything but the general body behavior was just priceless.

EDIT EDIT: That same year, my first AC, I remember suiting up to go towards the elevator and there were the cleaning ladies about. They were in a room and had their back turned as I left my room. One of the ladies turned around and saw me and I guess I took her by surprise. She freaked out and screamed at first and then later on got a hold of herself and started laughing. Then the other ladies came up and started petting me and speaking in spanish.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 12, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I came up to the vehicle and the cop asked if he could take a picture. It was a major WTF for me. You acted all serious and stuff to get me over there just to take a picture? Afterwords I found it kind of funny.



I would have peed myself. I get really nervous around cops, I always feel like I'm in trouble for some reason D=

Hmm, I guess I have one more. I stuck my head out the  car window (not all the way, I know better and don't want to be decapitated), and we all laughed at the other driver's reactions. I didn't do it on any busy streets, mind you. I'd rather not have to answer to the cops for causing traffic accidents o.o

Well, that's all I have considering I've only been out in public once. I did scare my friend's sister (she thinks furries are creepy as hell. And no shes not a little kid- just graduated highschool) when I brought my suit over to her house. Their dog almost wet himself and ran from meXD


----------



## pixthor (Jul 12, 2009)

I wish I wasn't so shy. lol If I wasn't I would dress up and go to cons.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 12, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> I would have peed myself. I get really nervous around cops, I always feel like I'm in trouble for some reason D=
> 
> Hmm, I guess I have one more. I stuck my head out the  car window (not all the way, I know better and don't want to be decapitated), and we all laughed at the other driver's reactions. I didn't do it on any busy streets, mind you. I'd rather not have to answer to the cops for causing traffic accidents o.o
> 
> Well, that's all I have considering I've only been out in public once. I did scare my friend's sister (she thinks furries are creepy as hell. And no shes not a little kid- just graduated highschool) when I brought my suit over to her house. Their dog almost wet himself and ran from meXD



Haha...I know what that is like. It's a blast. It's always a blast to be in suit on the road. Too bad though it is a big distraction for drivers. It is nice you all were mindful to not do it on a busy street.

As you suit more times you'll collect many good stories. I remember Zeke was wearing the costume head "Zeke" in a vehicle and there was this Gieco car that went by. I saw a pink camera show up in two hands outside the car as it went by ours to take a picture of Zeke. It was so funny and random.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 12, 2009)

Haha! That must have been fun. Ninja photography! 



pixthor said:


> I wish I wasn't so shy. lol If I wasn't I would dress up and go to cons.



Aww, I used to be the same way. I started with anime cons, as I was an otaku first. Over the years, my cosplays ranged from rather normal looking clothes, to something you would definitely get looked at if you stepped of con boundaries (we would make trips to convenience stores, fast food joints, etc mid-con). So, that's how I got used to it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 13, 2009)

pixthor said:


> I wish I wasn't so shy. lol If I wasn't I would dress up and go to cons.



For what it is worth I remember my first convention I was really shy and I had no idea what to expect. I was a bit self conscious about being in costume. Once you get out there you get over it. Many people are dressed strangely, not just you.

The shyness sort of melts away.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jul 13, 2009)

On halloween of last year my ex and I went into Walmart to buy some "props" for our costumes. I was in my black wolf fursuit and my ex was dressed as Santa. I went directly to the pet area and my ex went to get some milk and cookies. I found a $1 squeeky toy and stuck it in my maw and walked up to the cash register to buy it. The cashier refused to look at me as I walked up and put the toy on the counter. Even as I paid for the toy she wouldn't look at me or my ex. She talked to us but never looked at us. I think of it as a LOL moment for us and a WTF moment for her. BTW I am going back to visit her this year (if she still works there) and taking a video camera this time.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 13, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> On halloween of last year my ex and I went into Walmart to buy some "props" for our costumes. I was in my black wolf fursuit and my ex was dressed as Santa. I went directly to the pet area and my ex went to get some milk and cookies.



Oh my god, that is  priceless XD


----------



## pixthor (Jul 16, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> On halloween of last year my ex and I went into Walmart to buy some "props" for our costumes. I was in my black wolf fursuit and my ex was dressed as Santa. I went directly to the pet area and my ex went to get some milk and cookies. I found a $1 squeeky toy and stuck it in my maw and walked up to the cash register to buy it. The cashier refused to look at me as I walked up and put the toy on the counter. Even as I paid for the toy she wouldn't look at me or my ex. She talked to us but never looked at us. I think of it as a LOL moment for us and a WTF moment for her. BTW I am going back to visit her this year (if she still works there) and taking a video camera this time.


Wow, that must have been priceless. Please go there again, and take a video. lol Seeing people's reactions to people wearing a fur suit is priceless half of the time.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 16, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> On halloween of last year my ex and I went into Walmart to buy some "props" for our costumes. I was in my black wolf fursuit and my ex was dressed as Santa. I went directly to the pet area and my ex went to get some milk and cookies. I found a $1 squeeky toy and stuck it in my maw and walked up to the cash register to buy it. The cashier refused to look at me as I walked up and put the toy on the counter. Even as I paid for the toy she wouldn't look at me or my ex. She talked to us but never looked at us. I think of it as a LOL moment for us and a WTF moment for her. BTW I am going back to visit her this year (if she still works there) and taking a video camera this time.



Haha....if you do it again put it on Youbute! Hide the camera though....because some places do not allow cameras.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jul 16, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Oh my god, that is  priceless XD



Hehe yea it was pretty priceless ^^


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jul 16, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Wow, that must have been priceless. Please go there again, and take a video. lol Seeing people's reactions to people wearing a fur suit is priceless half of the time.



Oh yea it was pretty priceless and I definately want to go back with a video camera hehe.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jul 16, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Haha....if you do it again put it on Youbute! Hide the camera though....because some places do not allow cameras.



*giggles* Oh I will put it on youtube hehe and I dunno if Walmart would mind a video camera *thinks*


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 16, 2009)

shebawolf145 said:


> I dunno if Walmart would mind a video camera *thinks*



The one by me didn't bother my sister when she brought one. Just say you are conducting a social experiment. That's my usual 'get out of jail free card' when I fursuit and come into conflict, works every time.


----------

